# HELP w/ Passenger Window Alignment



## GoatCity (May 7, 2010)

Has anyone run into their Passenger window not going up or down evenly to where it is getting stuck?? Any suggestions? I took off the door panel and tried messing with the only adjustment I could see, the gold bolt in the slotted hole. This did help, but it is still NOT right....The front of the window is actually popping out of it's track too...Please Help!
Thanks!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

check the window tracks to be sure the felt/rubber is not bound up or folded over itself anywere causeing binding.


----------



## GoatCity (May 7, 2010)

ok, will check today and see if that fixes it. Thanks!


----------



## GoatCity (May 7, 2010)

So, it is on track until 3/4 of the way down and than it falls out of the fron track. Any ideas?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

There must be a reason why it falls out, is the track way out of adjustment?


----------



## gurvinerjeff (Jan 9, 2009)

*Door Window Glass "Tracks"*

Our GTOs (mine is an 05) use a track and dolley on the front edge of the door glass. The rear edge has a channel that wraps around the rear edge of the window frame. There is a weak spot in this design - what I call the "dolley". The dolley is glued to the front edge of the window and slides in the aluminum track with two plastic inserts. When removing the window glass from either the passenger or driver's side, one of the steps is to unbolt this aluminim track and remove it. Then the glass can be pulled upward and out of the door (after, of course, removing the bolts attaching the glass to the lifting mechanism / regulator. My problem was the aluminum track was dry and needed to be lubed. I also noticed that the track slot had a rough spot where the track mounting bolt attached. This rough spot I smoothed out and now the window works fine. So, disassemble, clean the track, check for rough spots and repair, make sure the plastic inserts are inplace, relube, reassemble. Works great.


----------



## gurvinerjeff (Jan 9, 2009)

*More Info on Door Glass Alignment*

The door glass is held in place, as I said above, by a felt guide on the rear edge, and by a track/dolley on the front. If the glass goes up or down tilted, then the glass has come loose from the tracks. The most common is the front edge with the track/dolley. The dolley has two plastic inserts that ride in the track. They are snapped in place on the dolley, then the glass with the dolley are fed into the track. Those plastic inserts are the problem. They need lubrication. I use light grease, a white variety that I have had for years. So if you window glass is tilted and will not go up and down smoothly, you need to disassemble the door, remove the glass, fix the front track/dolley, and reinstall. My particular problem, mentioned on this forum under another topic, is the dolley detaching from the front of the window glass. It is glued in place. I had to clean off the old glue from both the glass and the dolley, and epoxy it in place - and I mean EPOXY. If the dolley is firmly attached to the glass, the front track lubed, and the regulator mechanism also cleaned and lubed, there should be smooth operation. NO WINDOW ADJUSTMENT IS NEEDED. Adjustment cannot compensate for a damaged front dolley. Only cleaning, epoxy, and lubing will do the trick.


----------

